# deli trays



## imtoots (Jun 20, 2006)

hi everyone! i am looking for ideas on making deli trays. please help


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

Probably the thing most fun to make. Make those things as lovely as you like, meat platters, pickle platters, fresh raw veg, fruit, desserts, anyting you fancy.

But watch the costs, they can be formidable.


----------

